# Taking my smoker on a major move!



## jjwdiver (Oct 8, 2010)

Been toying with the idea that maybe a life change was in order for my wife and me. Well, today we got the news we had been praying  for. At the end of November, we will (hopefully) have sold just about everything we own and are moving to St. John USVI.  Pretty big change from the frozen tundra of Minnesota.

In all of the talking about it...the major thing I demanded (ok, I whined about it) was that my Cookshack smoker makes the move too.  We fly to the island on Tuesday the 12th to see the place we're going to be living at as on-site caretakers. We have seen pics of the villa, but not the caretakers place.  Kinda feel like Steve Martin in "The Jerk"...all I need is my smoker, and this lamp, and my bird, and that's all....

Did some online searches and couldnt find much on smoking woods, then learned that the USPS flat rate boxes are good for St. John - so I'm pre-packing several boxes of wood chunks to ship to myself.  That should be interesting, but will be good to have the wood variety on the island for smoking.

Anyone know if there are "exotic" woods for smoking that I can get there?

John


----------



## tom37 (Oct 8, 2010)

Well congrats is in order, but as soon as you move you will have earned yourself the biggest U-Suck award ever. I Love the islands, and so wish I was in your shoes. LMAO, the last time I was there, a guy on the corner said he had the best stuff to smoke of all time. Not sure if that kind of smoking is real good for the meat tho. Please keep us posted as things progress.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 9, 2010)

Well I have to give it to you for the stick to it ness. Now you have really covered all your bases that's for sure. Good Luck on your upcoming smokes.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 9, 2010)

That is incredible for you. Man I am jealous. We ae gonna need some qview of the new digs for sure


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 9, 2010)

Make sure you get back on this forum real quick Too !

I'm too old to go to a place named "The Virgin Islands".

Now when I was younger?---No problem!

Best of luck,

Bear


----------



## jjwdiver (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks for the well wishes. It's a pretty incredible opportunity for sure!  I'll post the q once there and set up, but get to see it next week for a 1 week visit. Nothing like agreeing to a life change sight-unseen!  Did I mention the villa was on an episode of House Hunters International!


----------



## justpassingthru (Oct 9, 2010)

Congratulations John, the Lord knows how to give good gifts to His children, you will be amazed at all of the "tropical" woods that are available for smoking.  There are many different kinds of fruit in the tropics, mango, guava, breadfruit, eye of dragon, ramboution, logan, just to name a few, you might try a google image search on tropical fruits, that will give you an idea of how many are available.

I see you have a Cookshack, I'm not familiar with that smoker, but it's an electric smoker isn't it, you might want to check and see if there is the correct voltage while you are there, they might not have 110VAC and if they do have 220VAC make sure it's American and not European.

Enjoy your new ministry,

Gene


----------



## squirrel (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow! Moving to the Virgin Islands? Take me! Take me! And you are moving from Minnesota too, man, are you in for some culture shock, but hopefully in a good way! Best of luck and I really can't wait to see some pictures! Don't forget about us!


----------



## meateater (Oct 10, 2010)

Smoking in Flip-Flops! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Don't forget the qview!


----------



## jjwdiver (Oct 10, 2010)

I may be absent for a month or 2 but I cant forget this place!  Got to broaden my horizons and this is the place to do it!!!!!   Sorry Squirrel, wife may not like the addition.  JPT...you got me excited about the possibilities of different fruit woods.  As for smokin in the flip flops - as they say in Minnesota - You Betcha!

On a side note, might be diving for meals on occasions too so that may add to the list of smoked foods.  Of course...with plenty of qview!  

Funny how things work out when you're at the end of the rope and all I needed to do was trust...and (IMHO) the lord delivered this to us.


----------



## justpassingthru (Oct 10, 2010)

The end of a rope, been there a few times, He always comes through, "promotion doesn't come from the East or the West, but from the Lord."

No worries about flip-flops, I smoke bare footed!  LOL  Another thing, take lots of shorts, I haven't worn pants in 20 years, and nature's fish market, they do real well cooked in banana leaves and oh so yummie, cultural shock, yes, but I look at it as a new adventure with many possibilities, the mistake I've seen is Americans try to live like they are in America, we are their guests and we need to respect that fact, ...the low and slow aspect of our hobby overflows into their life style, it will be a great test of patience.

I'm excited for you, keep in touch...,

Gene


----------



## jjwdiver (Oct 16, 2010)

Been on St. John for almost a week to check out the new digs and get the job squared away. More work than I'm used to, but the benefits outweigh the work  by a huge margin.  Here is a pick of the view from "home", which will be more permanent at the end of November.


----------



## deannc (Oct 16, 2010)

Great pictures!  Agree, the benefits would far outweigh the work...lol  Congrats!


----------



## cheapchalee (Oct 16, 2010)

I live in Thailand and use a lot of Mango to smoke with.  Some of the other fruit woods that I tried I didn't like.

Charlie


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 17, 2010)

Awesome Pics !

I certainly hope you post more after you get settled in, and have some time!

That view is breathtaking!

Did you see the "virgins" yet?

Bear


----------



## squirrel (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow. That is breathtaking. I sure hope you can share more pics with us when you get settled in.


----------



## aeroforce100 (Oct 17, 2010)

How do you get around on the Island?  Golf cart type vehicle, scooter, car?????  Inquiring minds want to know!  Looks like a beautiful part of the world!  Wish you the best!  If you run out of Hickory or Pecan, give a holler.  Would love to personally deliver some!  Maybe a trade,  Box of seasoned wood for a box of Lobster or Mangoes?


----------



## jjwdiver (Oct 17, 2010)

Lets see....   we leave here on Tuesday, back mid November to start the job for real, fully entrenched by mid December.  As for getting around the island - 4 wheel drive vehicles due to the steep inclines and especially if wet.  I'd love to try mango...we have some fruit trees on the property, but I'll need to learn what they are.  Virgins...I think they ran away long ago!  

I'll definitely post more pics when we get settled. I have only seen the view driving from the ferry to here, hardware store to here, and 1 trip to St. Thomas that I got lost doing.


----------



## jjwdiver (Nov 22, 2010)

Wanted to update my smoking friends on here. Sad day Saturday as I sold my smoker. Couldnt bear to have it in storage and couldnt ship it to the island. I leave Friday and will be getting an Amaze-N shipped to me after I get there so at least I wont be without smoked foods.  Sucked watching someone else drive off with my smoker!


----------



## shellbellc (Nov 22, 2010)

Good luck to you!  Can't wait to see what you build for smoking at your new place.  Can wait to see pics of your new place!


----------



## justpassingthru (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey man, don't lose your faith, I just googled Ace Hardware locations, there's one in St Thomas in the Tutu Park Mall, Ace sells Weber Smokey Mountains and GOSM,s that is where I bought mine, you might check and see if they have any , if not then have an Ace stateside send you one.  Here in Tahiti they make their own lump charcoal, they probably make their own there too, did you see anyone cooking along side of the roads, what were they using for fuel?  They probably use either propane or butane for the cooking stoves, so all is not lost.

Like you said, you're starting on a new page and yes it's tough to let go, but remember, it's a new page with new and different opportunities and the Lord knows what will and will not work there, may I reiterate this point, to fit in with the locals we have to not act like obnoxious Americans, you will find it's a totally different culture and mind set, when we come and set up camp with all of our expensive toys that tends to alienate us from the locals. 

I hope this helps and enjoy your adventure,

Gene


----------



## jjwdiver (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks for the Ace suggestion. I have a very good friend who manages 3 of them around here and might just have to get him to work some inter-company magic and see what he can do to get a deal for me. I do have a pound of cheese going with me on the flight...you know, in case I get weepy and homesick!

John


----------

